# Shoot Video at 1/500 or even 1/1000 of a second to pull still frames?



## sanj (Nov 11, 2021)

Will I get 30 fps on my R5 with this method? I could shoot bursts of 8k video.
I must be missing something vital here. Can someone point me to that? Thx.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2021)

sanj said:


> Will I get 30 fps on my R5 with this method? I could shoot bursts of 8k video.
> I must be missing something vital here. Can someone point me to that? Thx.


Video is 10-bit and slightly cropped vertically, ES at 20fps is 12-bit, EFCS at 12fps is 13-bit. So if you can live with the 16:9-ish aspect ratio and reduced bit depth, you can get 30fps.


----------



## sanj (Nov 11, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Video is 10-bit and slightly cropped vertically, ES at 20fps is 12-bit, EFCS at 12fps is 13-bit. So if you can live with the 16:9-ish aspect ratio and reduced bit depth, you can get 30fps.


Wow, thanks for this reply. ES means electronic shutter and EFCS is? The 16:9 aspect ratio is absolutely fine. I am sorry but I do not quite understand the difference between 12 and 13 bits when it comes to grabbing still images. Could you please explain or guide me to a link? Pretty please! Your reply could save me $3000, as I will use R5 for the coming up assignment and not buy R3.


----------



## sanj (Nov 11, 2021)

sanj said:


> Wow, thanks for this reply. ES means electronic shutter and EFCS is? The 16:9 aspect ratio is absolutely fine. I am sorry but I do not quite understand the difference between 12 and 13 bits when it comes to grabbing still images. Could you please explain or guide me to a link? Pretty please! Your reply could save me $3000, as I will use R5 for the coming up assignment and not buy R3.


Sorry, it would a difference between, as you point out, between 10 bit and 12/13. Is that a lot?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2021)

sanj said:


> Sorry, it would a difference between, as you point out, between 10 bit and 12/13. Is that a lot?


EFCS is Electronic First Curtain Shutter. At ISO100, each bit is a full stop difference in data. It should still be "better than jpeg", but I haven't tried doing this, so from here it's all handwaving


----------



## sanj (Nov 12, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> EFCS is Electronic First Curtain Shutter. At ISO100, each bit is a full stop difference in data. It should still be "better than jpeg", but I haven't tried doing this, so from here it's all handwaving


Thank you. I think I will have to try this. If I do, I will let you know. "Better than JPEG" is not good enough for the assignment I was going to use this for. :-(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2021)

sanj said:


> Thank you. I think I will have to try this. If I do, I will let you know. "Better than JPEG" is not good enough for the assignment I was going to use this for. :-(


I think you should try it to see. I have not really tried to capture frames from 8K video but recall someone saying that the results for a BIF were not as good as they had hoped. I did play with doing a frame grab and managed to do it from 8K but It was just a quick try and I deleted it.


----------

